# How do you spoil your dog?



## muzzynat (Apr 20, 2006)

I was just reading Bob's post on a simple dog house heater, and it reminded me how good my dog's got it. He lives in an old chicken coop (maybe 12' square, which my dad and I insulated... the real spoiling is that he lives with the luxury of radiant floor heat. My father is in the Outdoor wood stove business, and the kennel was right by the furnace, so a little PEX tube and viola, lucky dog. I know its unnecessary, but it doesn't cost much, and I feel less bad when the ole' boy has to be outside on the cold days.

So what are all of your dog spoiling confessions.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Funny how over the last few years our lab has gotten more and more spoiled..
Things that have started happening in the last 5 or so years...

In the house 24/7.
Sleeps on the bed.
Rides in the cab of the truck 99% of the time.
All of which we complain about on a regular basis, but wouldn't have any other way. :wink:

Darn mutt...


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Lets see---

1. None of the dogs have ever spent a night in the outside kennel
2. They all sleep on the bed
3. none have ever had to be boarded at a kennel
4. relates to #3 we don't go on vacation anymore (together)
5. We spend more on vet bills than doctor bills
6. "Bodey" has got to spend the last two winters in FLA. and I get to sit home in the cold.
7. Oh and did I mention the furniture... 2 recliners and a couch there all spoken for.


----------



## Thomas Dow (Aug 11, 2007)

Let her sleep on the brand new $1000 couch without batting an eye.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

How do I spoil Bill the Chessy? My God, I don't have enough time to write the ways and you don't have enough time to read them. A few:

Take him with me everywhere I go (excluding work of course and I'm looking to remedy that.)

Hamburger at Micky D's on a regular basis!

Play everyday, despite the temp. or windchill!

House living. Meaning he's a house dog...damn big one too!

Rides in the truck with me when we go. He won't even look at the bed anymore or a crate placed there!

Goes to the Minot State Library and gets made over by the staff every few days!

That's a good start... may post a pic later.

Happy Days,
Dan


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Does these look spoiled enough? :eyeroll: It's a terrible weakness, I know.



















Dan


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

Sleeps in the bed, under the covers. Food is more expensive than my owm. Vets and assistants at home and at the U of M know us all by name. There is a dog couch and dog chair in two different houses....


----------



## Bemidji Lars (Apr 25, 2008)

Just joined as i was looking for some other information, and was glad to read the replies on this post. I just asked my wife to get a king sized bed. I know what you're thinking, the dogs always have to sleep lengthwise and you hate to wake them....


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

dblkluk said:


> Funny how over the last few years our lab has gotten more and more spoiled..
> Things that have started happening in the last 5 or so years...
> 
> In the house 24/7.
> ...


Sounds like my house...


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

Thomas Dow said:


> Let her sleep on the brand new $1000 couch without batting an eye.


And now my leather couch looks like Hell for it.


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

Lives in the house, goes everywhere, no table food, all the grandkids you want to play with AND GETS TO HUNT!!!


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

[/img]

*I'D PERSONALLY, NEVER SPOIL A HUNTING DOG.*


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

Thomas Dow said:


> Let her sleep on the brand new $1000 couch without batting an eye.


I'd have a big smelly rug if my chick found my 110 lb chessie on her new couch!!!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

#1 reason Remmy is spoiled- We grind the hell out of the birds :lol:

He also sleeps in my bed and has free roam of the house.

GH, you said you would never spoil a hunting dog. Please explain further.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

P.S. finding a decent 2 bedroom place to rent in fargo when you have a Lab is frickin impossible :******:


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

USAlx50 said:


> P.S. finding a decent 2 bedroom place to rent in fargo when you have a Lab is frickin impossible :ticked:


Tell me about it. It's not just Fargo though. I have thrown so much money away over the last 2 years on rent because of the dog, it's crazy. Find a twinhome with a fenced in yard, and get 1-2 roomates.

My dog, even though I can't afford it, has always had a yard. He lives indoors, sleeps on the bed, all that fun stuff. I load him up in the pickup most nights and take him out in the country for a run, or to the park. In the off season he gets to watch all of the hunting videos he wants......................He's babied. Probably a mistake but can't help it.


----------



## rolly (Jul 30, 2007)

Mine get food and water.

I spent $1800 in vet bills last year. When they make it up to me in **** hides or badger claws......we'll be even. For now, they owe me...


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

He sleeps where ever he feels free......the bed, couch, chair and yes sometimes the floor. He gets the front seat of the truck. All the damn treats, toys, bumpers, etc. he wants. He crawls up in my lap to watch the vikes, twins, wild. He gets to fetch or have me throw all the bumpers he wants to retrieve (which is all the time he wants to retrieve.) I read the paper and the throws his kong toy up into my lap. So then we have to play. Multiple walks a day. you name it he gets it.

He is the golden. They are never spoiled.

:wink:


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

USAlx50 said:


> #1 reason Remmy is spoiled- We grind the hell out of the birds :lol:
> 
> He also sleeps in my bed and has free roam of the house.
> 
> GH, you said you would never spoil a hunting dog. Please explain further.


Just kidding. The first picture is Lani sleeping in bed next to me in SD pheasant hunting. The second is her taking over my recliner. In other words, I love to spoil mine rotten.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

All three on the bed


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

with a pb and j :jammin:


----------



## choc24/7 (Mar 22, 2008)

she does what she wants when she wants and i could care less. she earns it come october.


----------



## rwinter (Apr 30, 2008)

*Deleted by dblkluk*


----------



## tlr (Feb 20, 2008)

The last remark isn't even funny. :evil:


----------



## rolly (Jul 30, 2007)

Not a good post for being a second time poster.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

> P.S. finding a decent 2 bedroom place to rent in fargo when you have a Lab is frickin impossible


try Bismarck, ive lived in a meth lab for two damn years becuase of my pup!! just recently found a new place and i cant wait!! every place will accept "small" dogs, i personal believe that a well trained lab causes less problems than a barking rat!! :beer:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

Buy them their own camo shirt...haha










This isn't my dog, its tripleB's wifes


----------



## swerve (May 27, 2004)

jwdinius1 where did you find a place in bismarck? I have been looking forever for somewhere to rent that allows dogs and I can't find anything. I am living in grand forks now but have to move at the end of the month and as of right now I have nowhere to live when i get there. Can't get rid of the dog too much time, money, and love involved. Might have to live in the camper for a while.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

swerve said:


> jwdinius1 where did you find a place in bismarck? I have been looking forever for somewhere to rent that allows dogs and I can't find anything. I am living in grand forks now but have to move at the end of the month and as of right now I have nowhere to live when i get there. Can't get rid of the dog too much time, money, and love involved. Might have to live in the camper for a while.


I spent 2 months trying to find a suitable 3 bedroom house or duplex here WITHOUT a dog and searched my a$$ off and couldn't find anything!!!! He looked for like 2 nights and makes 3 phone calls and finds a 3 bedroom, double garage duplex that allows pets! :******: You have to be a little lucky IMO. Its the luck of the draw. Check bismanonline.com numerous times throughout the day and make LOTS of phone calls and something might just turn up that will suit you. Places up here go EXTREMELY fast after they get put up so you have to be on the ball of things. Good luck


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Like gay little averyghg said, IT WAS PURE LUCK!!! i actually made one call and pretty much gave a pitty party to the owner on how hard it is and how well trained my lab is, i wrote an essay about me and my roomates im moving in with etc etcetc. long story short! 
GOD WAS WITH ME THAT DAY!!!!
P.S. if u need help i can throw u a few numbers of people in the paper etc. i also found out just drivnign and looking for " rent" signs is pretty effective, if u dont mind wasting $4000 dollars in gas :beer:


----------



## rolly (Jul 30, 2007)

I rent a farm with 20 acres to play on and have 6 dogs. Not bad for $500/mo.....keep looking, you'll find'em. Not to mention, 20 mins. from Sioux Falls.


----------



## Labs4me (Mar 14, 2008)

Live birds in the off season
Ice cream at Dairy Queen (not very often)
Yogurt for a treat
Peanut butter
He rides shotgun in the truck
more toys than he knows what to do with
goes to park or a field almost everyday


----------

